# gescheite MELODiE bei reason 2.5 (Trance) ?



## muhqker (18. August 2004)

also bin ja noch nen krasser Anfänger mit dem Proggy und gleich vorweg ich möchte damit nur Hardtrance / Trance Traxx erstellen. Nun meine Frage (mehr an die Leute gerichtet die auch diese Musikrichtung produzieren):

Wie bekomm ich mal ne gescheite Melodie hin?! Das heißt: Ich weiß wie ich Töne usw erstelle, hab folgendes versucht. Erstellt: RV-7, DDL-1, DDL-1, ein Malström und danach ein PEQ-2 (bei allen bissl rumexperimentiert. Wie ich dann die Töne aneinanderfüge usw weiß ich alles. Aber was mir am Ende fehlt ist eine Art Echo, das es nicht so abgehackt und wie beim Produzieren von Liedern auf der Playstation klingt (wisst sicherlich was ich meine, halt das es nicht billig klingt) und als zweites fehlt mir ne Art Verzerrer, also das die Töne nicht so standard klingen wie ich sie da einfüge und abspiele, sondern schon nach ner geilen Trance-Melodie.

Noch als Anmerkung. Es handelt sich bei meinen Vorstellungen schon mehr um HappyTrance und nicht den langsamen Trance, also richtige Party-Melodien, hoffe ihr könnt euch ein wenig ein Bild machen.

Ich kann auch mal ein Track von nem DJ uppen, damit ihr ungefähr wisst wie ich mir das vorstelle und was ich meine.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Julien (19. August 2004)

Wend du Lust hast kannst du dich mal bei mir melden: julien.k@bluemail.ch


----------



## ullision (19. August 2004)

Oder bei mir =) 
Wenn du magst kannst dir mal meine Songs auf Reasonstation.Net runterladen und mal da reinschauen...hoffe es entspricht deinen Vorstellungen 

http://www.reasonstation.net/users/profile.phtml?user=17957

ICQ# 101513404


----------



## BeaTBoxX (19. August 2004)

Zuerst koenntest du mal an den Hüllkurvenparametern deiner Synthies rumschrauben. Also Decay z.B. groesser machen.. dadurch klingen die Töne länger aus.. Das ganze lässt sich z.B. auch mit nem LFO modulieren um bissl Abwechslung reinzubringen.
Dazu gibts es doch in Reason Effektgeraete fuer Hall und Echo.. einfach den Synth mal da durchschleifen,bevor er aufs Pult geht, oder eben das Effekgeraet auf die Send & Return Buchsen des Pults führen(bei dem jeweiligen Kanalzug des Synths) und dann  eben den Send Wert hochdrehen.

Gruß
Frank


----------

